# 2011 radio upgrade



## EsOne (Mar 14, 2019)

So I want bluetooth, but I don't wanna go with a fancy double DIN aftermarket. Want it to look as stock as possible. 

Would I be able to directly swap out for a 2012 head unit with bluetooth, like the 281853AN1A ?

If not, did BT exist on any headunits from years compatible with the 2011?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

As long as it uses the same connectors it should work. I see you can order a used one fairly cheaply on ebay.

This should help you out

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/versa-2011-4160

The section with info about the audio unit is in the AV section.
You may also want to consult the exterior and interior section (EI) for info on how to remove it and any other related trim.


----------

